# Sirius 113 XM 227 SCREAM music channel



## Gunner (Sep 13, 2009)

Today Sirius XM has a channel with atmosphere music. I believe the numbers are 113 and 227 (if not, listen to the preview channel, they mention it every several minutes. This might work for some folks.


----------

